# Lost my intended foundation bitch to Pannus



## Bjornember (8 mo ago)

Hey everyone,

Can anyone tell me any of their experiences of losing their promising breeding prospects to issues out of their control?

My WL bitch was from a well known kennel here in the UK. I had her endorsements lifted due to her excellent orthopaedics and passing her genetic testing with flying colours. She works as a personal protection dog and showed real promise to become a foundation bitch for my breeding programme. My training club loves her, her veterinarian loves her and they were both saddened by the news that she’s been diagnosed with Pannus. 

The plan was in motion for her to be bred next year but unfortunately due to her recent diagnosis she will not be bred. 

She is doing very well on her medication and had a check up today which was extremely positive and I doubt we’ll have further issues with her eyes but jeez, I’m feeling super sad. My poor girl. 

Thanks for listening to me moan on. It just sucks you try to do everything responsibly and it still mucks up. My girl will know no different and will still spend her time doing hydro, bitework, hiking and obviously receive the best care I can possibly provide.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've washed two dogs. It does suck. Just enjoy them.


----------



## Bjornember (8 mo ago)

Jax08 said:


> I've washed two dogs. It does suck. Just enjoy them.


 Oh absolutely, nothing will change for her.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah, it sucks to have to wash them. I've washed several over the years for various things, that being honest with myself, shouldn't be bred. Sucks, but it's the right thing to do.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

At least you knew before she was bred.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very sorry, rex specs are on sale here, if you want to get her eye protection.









Dog Goggles | Rex Specs | Mountain Dog UK


Keep your dog safe on adventures with the Rex Specs Dog Goggles. Perfect for dogs with health issues, or for protecting service dog's eyes. Doggles UK.




www.mountaindog.uk


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Been there, done that. Scarlet also has Pannus (third eyelid involvement only), but that took breeding her off the table.


----------



## Bjornember (8 mo ago)

wolfy dog said:


> At least you knew before she was bred.


Yes precisely! I was due to breed her on her next heat. I would be so upset.


----------



## Bjornember (8 mo ago)

Dunkirk said:


> I'm so very sorry, rex specs are on sale here, if you want to get her eye protection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. Thankfully the UV in the UK is mostly always within low range but I bought her a pair. She rocks them to be fair! 😂


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

It happens. If you truly have a standard, then you will end up with dogs that don’t meet it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Bjornember said:


> Thank you so much. Thankfully the UV in the UK is mostly always within low range but I bought her a pair. She rocks them to be fair! 😂


They are the best. I use them for Deja in mid summer


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I imported a titled female whose pedigree I really liked.....I had her titled to 3, koered and bred her finally to a friends male who was also a titled, koered, very well bred male. I had 1 live normal pup, 1 normal pup who was still born, and 2 dwarf pups. I placed the normal female in an AKC non breeding home. The 2 dwarfs were placed in homes with full disclosure and offers of help with meds or what ever was necessary.....the female was spayed, rehomed with someone who took her to work everyday and did some AKC stuff for fun. Financial loss was low 5 figures....plus loss of any potential litters.

Lee


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I paid a fair chunk of money for a female with a 5 star pedigree. She x-rayed as mildly dysplastic at age 2. Cried a lot of tears, had her spayed.

I then paid a much larger chunk of money for a Shiloh shepherd. I knew both parents, and a close relative of the female was one of the smartest medical service dogs I'd ever heard about. Pup became fearful, and at age 2 still wasn't able to pass a temperament test. How bad was it? The day of the test, she jerked the leash out of my hand when a small puppy came running towards her... 

Several years passed, and I was able to get a very well bred female working line on a co-own. She developed pyometra at 18 months, and wound up being sterile as a result.

And now I'm too ** **** ****ing old to try again...😭😭😭

So yes, I feel your pain. 😥 
If I could roll back the clock 10 years, I'd be getting a puppy from Wolfstraum.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sunsilver said:


> <<<<<<snip>>>>>>
> 
> Several years passed, and I was able to get a very well bred female working line on a co-own. She developed pyometra at 18 months, and wound up being sterile as a result.
> 
> ...


Such a shame too! Loved her personality and pedigree......she and Komet would have made wonderful puppies if it had taken......

Lee


----------



## Bjornember (8 mo ago)

Just to spin off on the Pannus topic…

I have noticed the majority of German Shepherds have at least some pigmentation on the scelera so I mentioned this at her first appt. The veterinary opthalmologist said that this is NOT normal. It’s a sign of inflammation.

What’s everyone’s take on this? I’ve never not had a puppy that didn’t develop pigmentation on the white of the eye.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Bjornember said:


> Just to spin off on the Pannus topic…
> 
> I have noticed the majority of German Shepherds have at least some pigmentation on the scelera so I mentioned this at her first appt. The veterinary opthalmologist said that this is NOT normal. It’s a sign of inflammation.
> 
> What’s everyone’s take on this? I’ve never not had a puppy that didn’t develop pigmentation on the white of the eye.


I don’t know if I’d say majority, but it is extremely common from what I’ve seen. I’m an electrician however, not a vet or animal optometrist. I’d be curious to hear what they have to say on the subject.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Bjornember said:


> Just to spin off on the Pannus topic…
> 
> I have noticed the majority of German Shepherds have at least some pigmentation on the scelera so I mentioned this at her first appt. The veterinary opthalmologist said that this is NOT normal. It’s a sign of inflammation.
> 
> What’s everyone’s take on this? I’ve never not had a puppy that didn’t develop pigmentation on the white of the eye.


All of mine had a spot of pigment.I thought it was normal. None ever had issues with their eyes. I'm no expert either.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Luc had that, Xerxes (admittedly an Attack Beagle and not a GSD) has it - I don’t think Agis does but he’s sleeping. 

Our vets have said often but not always normal - two similar-looking conditions to a lay person I think, but I haven’t had the conversation in some years now - so good to have a vet look but not always the sign of something wrong.


----------



## Bjornember (8 mo ago)

I have just had a response from a lady who is directing a study on dogs with Pannus. I’m waiting for swabs to be shipped from the US so I can collect some cheek cell samples from my dog to give to her. I’m also collecting a sample for our UK Kennel Club eye disease research programme for future use. Hopefully I can help contribute to bettering the breed in other ways 😁


----------

